# Help 12 weeks old and peeing on floor :(



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When your dog is not confined to his crate, you will have to keep your eyes on him at all times and learn to recognize his signals that he is about to go. This might be sniffing the floor, running around the room like he's looking for something, turning in circles....it can be different for each dog.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you taking him outside on a regular basis? Puppies that age have extremely small bladders and need to be taken out shortly after eating, drinking, playing and waking up. If he does not go when you take him outside (and give him plenty of time out there), then he should be going back into his crate with the door closed right when he gets back inside. Then, wait 10-15 minutes and take him back out again. If he still doesn't go, he goes right back in the crate again. He should only be out of the crate after he potties outside. That is his reward. The pen is allowing him too much room and he can easily find a spot to pee on the floor. You also want to make sure that he doesn't have enough room in the crate to relieve himself in there. Crate dividers are usually good fo that. It just takes a bit of time and consistency and he will learn.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

12 weeks is awfully young... I'd go back to what was working before and get some more success under your belt before changing the set up. An entire kitchen is HUGE compared to being in a pen. Sounds like that's just too much space for him right now.... he can pee at one end and hang out at the other, so he no longer fees the need to call for the assist that he needs to go out. Most dogs don't want to "go" in a small space 'cuz then they're stuck there with the pee. With the whole kitchen, he can get away from it.

If you can't keep him 150% directly supervised (like with you on a leash even) then I'd use the pen enclosure for now until he gets a bit older.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can't watch him, crate him! He will get the idea soon.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

It is natural for a puppy to not want to have an accident in their kennel because if they do they can’t avoid it and they want to stay clean.
I would suggest taking him out of his crate when you are able to keep an eye on him. Remember to take him out after nap time, meal time, drinking lots of water, play time etc...
Signs that he may need to go out are sniffing, circling, sudden hyper activity or acting as though he is searching for something.


----------



## kimbru (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with the if you can't watch the pup, crate him!! Lots of frequent trips outside after the meals and playtime, before bed,with the commands to "go potty" or "hurry -up"! Praise, praise and treats help too! 
The crate works like a charm, as they will not potty inside it as long as it is not too big where they can find a corner. 
We had great success with our Puppy, but it took approx 1-2 months to get him accident free. Most of our accidents were when we least expected, backs turned and thought he was relieved or doing okay.
They still get easily excited and also with such short attention spans and small bladders, it happens. Typically it was our own fault. Just clean it up, say NO firmly, and take him outside, then praise, praise praise when he does go. It takes alot of pactice but is SO worth it. Hang in there!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Additionally: Take him outside on leash. Feed several small soft treats when he does eliminate. Keep a chart on the fridge. List times when you take him out and times when he eliminates...and where he eliminates. After a few days you'll be able to do less of the 'extra' trips out and may add in a few more trips at other times if there had been indoor accidents.


----------

